# Hi Again, not been around for a while.



## baz senior (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Folks.
2015 was a bit of of a year to forget for me, 2016 doesn't look much better yet, but I hope things will eventually sort themselves out a bit.

During the last year I have had little time to devote to hot, or cold smoking. Cold smoking has really got me, so that is what I have devoted any spare time to.
This Christmas I had some holiday I had to use, so for the first time in ten years, I have had Christmas off and boy has the weather been pants, I should have seen that coming.

I will post up my experiments in separate threads, so you can have squint at where I am at. It's good to be back with that smoky smell in my cloths again.

I hope you all had a good Xmas, and Happy New Year to you all.

Best Regards
Baz.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Baz, Happy New Year to you as well and it's good to have you back![emoji]128077[/emoji]
Look forward to seeing some of your Smokes! 
Only around the corner if you fancy a beer and a chat over a smoke!


----------



## baz senior (Jan 3, 2016)

That sounds like a plan, I'll PM you. Thanks!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey guys, when you get together, tip one for me.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






T


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 3, 2016)

Mr T what's your favourite tipple?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 3, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Mr T what's your favourite tipple?


Not quite sure what a tipple is so, will give you two answers hoping one is correct. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Big ones and cheap beer.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 3, 2016)

Tipple[emoji]133660013031[/emoji], is what's your favourite drink[emoji]127867[/emoji][emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks, I was half right.  50% ain't bad, takes me back to my school days.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





T


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 3, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Mr T what's your favourite tipple?


What would your favourite tipple be?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 3, 2016)

HI BAZ!  Glad to see you back.  My 2015 was pretty bad also.  Looking up now though.  You need to include me with you and Steve!  I am just in Newark.  Not too far to come have a pint or two and a chat.  We have a couple more members close by ( Lincoln and such )  Maybe a meal out?  Just a thought.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mines 7 year Havanna Club n Diet Coke!!!! Think you will struggle with that one in the US Mr T


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 4, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> What would your favourite tipple be?


 Like the odd Beer, but wine for me.


----------



## baz senior (Jan 4, 2016)

That's not a bad idea there then Danny, have a chat with Smokin Monkey and see when you can make it. I am good for Saturday evening if that's any good to either of you.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 4, 2016)

Saturday is a bad day for me, going out for sons birthday, as we will be on holiday on his actual birthday.


----------



## baz senior (Jan 4, 2016)

I am stuck on Saturday during the day, and Friday night, but good any other time.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 5, 2016)

Just a quick catch up. Had a call today, and waiting on further details, but it looks like I have to fly out to Gibraltar to carry out urgent repairs to a ship, that will be docking there for 10 hours on Saturday. This needs to move fast as I am Flying out to India early hours Tuesday for my Holidays/Vacation.

You guys go ahead if you have anything planned and I will catch up with you both in February[emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128755[/emoji]


----------



## baz senior (Jan 5, 2016)

Your feet are hardly going to touch the ground. No worries, I hope all goes well and you have a fab time on holiday.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 5, 2016)

Will be busy, ship will be anchored of Gibraltar for about 10 hours to take on fuel and provisions. I have that time to find faults with either the computer system, wiring or temperature sensors, sensing the temperature in the holds. They have been trying to find fault for about two months now!

Would prefer to catch up with the ship in somewhere like Cape Town or Panamah. Then two to three weeks with the ship as it sails to Europe.


----------



## baz senior (Jan 5, 2016)

They are man sized fridges there then. Good luck, if they are intermittent they can be pains to pin down.


----------

